# Stray in Michigan needs a home



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I posted earlier about a tabby cat needing a home. It was abandoned about a month ago in my apartment complex and it's since then warmed up to my son and I due to me being the only one around here who feeds it and gives it attention. If I could, I would take it in and keep it myself, but, unfortunately, were not allowed pets here. I put a crate out on my porch with a blanket for it, but, that won't keep it warm when winter hits. It looks like all it wants is a safe, forever home for once, as it ran in my apartment a little while ago when I placed it's food out for it....made me feel bad that I had to boot it back out. Where I live is not a safe place for it to be outside at all, plus with halloween coming up, it's a major concern with the chance of it maybe running across a not so nice human. If anyone can help, or know of anyone who can, please contact me. My only other option is relocating it to my moms work with some other cats that live outdoors there.


----------



## Beth_Laubenthal (Oct 24, 2011)

Where are you located? In Clyde Township, there is a no time-limit shelter. If the cat is adoptable (free of disease like feline HIV and leukemia and socialable), the Blue Water Area Humane Society will keep it until he/she is adopted.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, but, I found him a foster home, the lady is willing to keep him until a permanent home is found. Now to just find him his forever home, but, at least until that is found, he will be inside in a warm, safe house.


----------

